# Add mailbox(s), External hosts, Send/Recieve email, Sendmail



## c00kie (Apr 30, 2013)

*H*i

I've read loads on Sendmail but still can't figure this one out. I have users: 1cookie abd admin on my FreeBSD server. Sendmail is my MTA and is up and running. I have MX record entries:


```
MX Records
Name			Content				Preference	TTL
myfreebsddomain.org	admin.myfreebsddomain.org	10		3600
```

From Yahoo I can successfully send an email to 1cookie@myfreebsddomain.org.  

`mail`

```
Mail version 8.1 6/6/93.  Type ? for help.
"/var/mail/1cookie": 1 message 1 new
>N  1 myaccount@yahoo.com  Tue Apr 30 03:08  49/3141  "test mail from yahoo"
```

You would think then that I would be able to send a message to admin@myfreebsddomain.org from my Yahoo account. Well no:


```
Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.

<admin@myfreebsddomain.org>:
Remote host said: 550 5.1.1 <admin@myfreebsddomain.org>... User unknown [RCPT_TO]
```

User unknown? admin & 1cookie are both users on my system? Some further investigation:

`cat /var/log/maillog | tail`

```
Apr 30 03:08:19 host sm-mta[56235]: r3U78JxK056234: to=<1cookie@myfreebsddomain.org>, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=33049, relay=local, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
Apr 30 04:00:08 host sm-mta[56370]: r3U808fB056370: <admin@myfreebsddomain.org>... User unknown
Apr 30 04:00:08 host sm-mta[56370]: r3U808fB056370: from=<myaccount@yahoo.com>, size=0, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=nm28.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.212.187]
Apr 30 04:05:25 host sm-mta[56383]: r3U85P8s056383: <admin@myfreebsddomain.org>... User unknown
Apr 30 04:05:25 host sm-mta[56383]: r3U85P8s056383: from=<myaccount@yahoo.com>, size=0, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=SMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=nm20.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.212.179]
```

Clearly admin exists:

`id`

```
uid=1004(admin) gid=1004(admin) groups=1004(admin),0(wheel)
```
`mail`

```
No mail for admin
```

Naturally I've had a look at, even experimented with files/lines from:


/etc/mail/access 	
/etc/mail/aliases 	
/etc/mail/local-host-names 	
/etc/mail/mailer.conf 	
/etc/mail/mailertable 	
/etc/mail/virtusertable


I could use some help though as nothing I've tried works thus far. Email from myaccount@yahoo.com to admin@myfreebsddomain.org just bounces.


```
Remote host said: 550 5.1.1 <admin@myfreebsddomain.org>... User unknown [RCPT_TO]
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2013)

What happens if you try to send mail from another user on the system to admin?


----------



## c00kie (Apr 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What happens if you try to send mail from another user on the system to admin?



OK, sending a message from 1cookie to admin, both users are on the system.

`mail -v -s "Test email from 1cookie" [email]admin@freebsddomain.org[/email]`

```
hola
.
EOT
admin@freebsddomain.org... Connecting to [127.0.0.1] via relay...
220 my.freebsddomain.org ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.6/8.14.5; Tue, 30 Apr 2013 09:47:44 -0400 (EDT)
>>> EHLO my.freebsddomain.org
250-my.freebsddomain.org Hello localhost [127.0.0.1], pleased to meet you
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-PIPELINING
250-8BITMIME
250-SIZE
250-DSN
250-ETRN
250-DELIVERBY
250 HELP
>>> MAIL From:<1cookie@my.freebsddomain.org> SIZE=62
250 2.1.0 <1cookie@my.freebsddomain.org>... Sender ok
>>> RCPT To:<admin@freebsddomain.org>
>>> DATA
550 5.1.1 <admin@freebsddomain.org>... User unknown
503 5.0.0 Need RCPT (recipient)
>>> RSET
250 2.0.0 Reset state
/home/1cookie/dead.letter... Saved message in /home/1cookie/dead.letter
Closing connection to [127.0.0.1]
>>> QUIT
221 2.0.0 my.freebsddomain.org closing connection
```



`cat dead.letter`

```
From 1cookie Tue Apr 30 09:47:44 2013
Return-Path: <1cookie>
Received: (from 1cookie@localhost)
	by my.freebsddomain.org (8.14.6/8.14.5/Submit) id r3UDlib7057127
	for admin@freebsddomain.org; Tue, 30 Apr 2013 09:47:44 -0400 (EDT)
	(envelope-from 1cookie)
Date: Tue, 30 Apr 2013 09:47:44 -0400 (EDT)
From: andy cookson <1cookie>
Message-Id: <201304301347.r3UDlib7057127@my.freebsddomain.org>
To: admin@freebsddomain.org
Subject: Test email from 1cookie

hola
```

And just to reinforce everything user 1cookie exists:

`id`

```
uid=1003(1cookie) gid=1003(1cookie) groups=1003(1cookie),0(wheel)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2013)

Does admin have a file in /var/mail?


----------



## c00kie (Apr 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Does admin have a file in /var/mail?



Logged in as admin:

`cd /var/mail`
`ls`

```
1cookie	admin	ftp	mysql	root	tqadmin	www
```

`cat admin` reveals nothing. Must be empty.

`ls -l`

```
total 532
-rw-------  1 1cookie  1cookie    3151 Apr 30 03:18 1cookie
-rw-------  1 admin    admin         0 Apr 27 08:51 admin
-rw-------  1 ftp      ftp           0 Jul  1  2012 ftp
-rw-------  1 mysql    mysql         0 May  9  2012 mysql
-rw-------  1 root     wheel    415898 Apr 30 02:01 root
-rw-------  1 1001     1001          0 Jan 30  2012 tqadmin
-rw-------  1 www      www       96563 Apr 21 08:59 www
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there a .forward or some other strangeness in admin's home directory?


----------



## c00kie (Apr 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Is there a .forward or some other strangeness in admin's home directory?



Logged in as admin and stood in /home/admin.

`ls -a`

```
.		.cshrc		.login_conf	.mailrc		.rhosts
..		.login		.mail_aliases	.profile	.shrc
```

`cat .mail_aliases`

```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/share/skel/dot.mail_aliases 120555 2003-09-28 16:17:30Z rwatson $
#
# .mail_aliases - private mail aliases
#
# see also mail(1)
#

# FreeBSD Mailing lists aliases
# alias freebsd-bugs freebsd-bugs@FreeBSD.org
# alias freebsd-questions freebsd-questions@FreeBSD.org

# an alias for your good friends
# alias bicycle  christoph gerhardt velophil zentralrad
```


`cat .mailrc`

```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/share/skel/dot.mailrc 50476 1999-08-28 00:22:10Z peter $
#
# .mailrc - mail resources
#
# see also mail(1)
#

set append ask autoprint 
set indentprefix="> "
set PAGER=more
set EDITOR=vi
set VISUAL=vi
set folder=Mail
retain bcc cc date from subject to

# include your private mail aliases
source ~/.mail_aliases
```

There's nothing interesing about the other dotfiles it would seem.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2013)

Comparing the permissions and ownership of the ~/mail directories of the two users is the only other thing that comes to mind.  How did you create the admin user?


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

Make sure you run `newaliases` or `make aliases` in /etc/mail every time you edit the aliases(5) file.


----------



## c00kie (Apr 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Comparing the permissions and ownership of the ~/mail directories of the two users is the only other thing that comes to mind.  How did you create the admin user?



`cd ~/mail`

```
cd: /home/admin/mail: No such file or directory
```

Are you referring to:

/var/mail
/var/mail/1cookie
/var/mail/admin
/var/mail/ftp
/var/mail/mysql
/var/mail/root
/var/mail/tqadmin
/var/mail/www
/var/www/freebsddomain/wp-content/plugins/wp-syntax/geshi/geshi/email.php
/var/www/freebsddomain/wp-includes/class-phpmailer.php
/var/www/freebsddomain/wp-mail.php


It's got nothing to do Wordpress is it?

`ls -l /var/mail/`

```
total 548
-rw-------  1 1cookie  1cookie    3151 Apr 30 03:18 1cookie
-rw-------  1 admin    admin         0 Apr 27 08:51 admin
-rw-------  1 ftp      ftp           0 Jul  1  2012 ftp
-rw-------  1 mysql    mysql         0 May  9  2012 mysql
-rw-------  1 root     wheel    428396 Apr 30 11:09 root
-rw-------  1 1001     1001          0 Jan 30  2012 tqadmin
-rw-------  1 www      www       96563 Apr 21 08:59 www
```
I could be logged in as any user; run the same command and get the same result? No? I created admin using adduser(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2013)

There should be a mail directory in both 1cookie and admin home directories.

Just in case it comes up later: that 1001 for the tqadmin user means that user is not defined in /etc/passwd.


----------



## c00kie (May 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There should be a mail directory in both 1cookie and admin home directories.



I put a mail directory in both users' (1cookie and admin) $HOME directories. My /etc/mail/access looks like:


```
## Examples (commented out for safety)
#From:cyberspammer.com		ERROR:"550 We don't accept mail from spammers"
#From:okay.cyberspammer.com	OK
#Connect:sendmail.org		RELAY
#To:sendmail.org		RELAY
#Connect:128.32			RELAY
#Connect:128.32.2		SKIP
#Connect:IPv6:1:2:3:4:5:6:7	RELAY
#Connect:suspicious.example.com	QUARANTINE:Mail from suspicious host
#Connect:[127.0.0.3]		OK
#Connect:[IPv6:1:2:3:4:5:6:7:8]	OK
admin.myfreebsddomain.org       OK
myaccount@yahoo.com             OK
myfreebsddomain.org		OK
```

Upon sending a mail from myaccount@yahoo.com to admin@myfreebsddomain.org the email doesn't bounce any more but logged in as admin on my FreeBSD server I still don't see an email from Yahoo?

I can send a message from myaccount@yahoo.com to 1cookie@myfreebsddomain.org -- I can't figure it out?

Do I *have* to configure:


/etc/mail/access
/etc/mail/aliases
/etc/mail/local-host-names
/etc/mail/mailer.conf
/etc/mail/mailertable
/etc/mail/virtusertable


all these files for it to work?


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2013)

The user does not need to be mentioned in access.  And after you change that file, it must be rebuilt with `make maps`.

No, the defaults for all those other files should work as-is.  Look in /var/log/maillog to see what happened to that incoming mail.


----------



## c00kie (May 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The user does not need to be mentioned in access.  And after you change that file, it must be rebuilt with `make maps`.
> 
> No, the defaults for all those other files should work as-is.  Look in /var/log/maillog to see what happened to that incoming mail.


I've modified /etc/mail/access:
`cat /etc/mail/access`

```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/mail/access.sample 176353 2008-02-17 05:22:08Z gshapiro $
#
# Mail relay access control list.  Default is to reject mail unless the
# destination is local, or listed in /etc/mail/local-host-names
#

## Examples (commented out for safety)

myaccount@yahoo.com       OK
```
and re-built it:
`cd /etc/mail`
`make maps`

```
/usr/sbin/makemap hash access.db < access
chmod 0640 access.db
```

I now send two messages from myaccount@yahoo.com on May 2 2013 to admin@myfreebsddomain.org and check the logs:
`cat /var/log/maillog`

```
May  2 00:00:00 host newsyslog[62583]: logfile turned over
May  2 06:42:01 host sm-mta[63531]: r42Ag0Pk063531: from=<myaccount@yahoo.com>, size=2777, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<1367491314.37724.YahooMailNeo@host141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com>, proto=SMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=nm17.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.212.176]
May  2 06:42:01 host sm-mta[63532]: r42Ag0Pk063531: to=root, delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=33036, relay=local, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
May  2 06:48:58 host sm-mta[63567]: r42AmvN5063567: from=<myaccount@yahoo.com>, size=2772, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<1367491732.27696.YahooMailNeo@host141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=nm23-vm0.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.212.191]
May  2 06:48:58 host sm-mta[63568]: r42AmvN5063567: to=root, delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=33040, relay=local, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
```

Does this mean messages sent from myaccount@yahoo.com to admin@myfreebsddomain.org are being mapped to root instead of admin? Well it would appear so. Logged in as admin
`mail`

```
No mail for admin
```
And Logged in as 1cookie and su to root
`cd /var/mail`
`# cat root`

```
From myaccount@yahoo.com Thu May  2 06:42:01 2013
Return-Path: <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Received: from nm17.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com (nm17.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [9                                     8.139.212.176])
        by my.freebsddomain.org (8.14.6/8.14.5) with SMTP id r42Ag0Pk063531
        for <admin@freebsddomain.org>; Thu, 2 May 2013 06:42:00 -0400 (EDT)
        (envelope-from myaccount@yahoo.com)
Received: from [98.139.212.147] by nm17.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02                                      May 2013 10:41:55 -0000
Received: from [98.139.212.231] by tm4.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02                                      May 2013 10:41:55 -0000
Received: from [127.0.0.1] by omp1040.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02 May 2013                                      10:41:55 -0000
X-Yahoo-Newman-Property: ymail-3
X-Yahoo-Newman-Id: 277368.18504.bm@omp1040.mail.bf1.yahoo.com
Received: (qmail 46168 invoked by uid 60001); 2 May 2013 10:41:55 -0000
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed; d=yahoo.com; s=s1024; t=13                                     67491314; bh=6AT+zqbcAL8q850DGVwBvds7U92eN0vwJn9BD/zpFr0=; h=X-YMail-OSG:Receive                                     d:X-Rocket-MIMEInfo:X-Mailer:Message-ID:Date:From:Reply-To:Subject:To:MIME-Versi                                     on:Content-Type; b=uk2P4GaMXXrQUs3rUUIBDiT+LofU55AlKjdwh4QZAVXXKxnOSmzSHrizDsQAB                                     c0jwcIX0VHUy9w5a7eGuO6toPEmGadwpVOGdTpAa5gpRVA0iD0J6lEFLjzOq4SQ738Cl0jS6TtRvV0lC                                     20c8gTz1h+lWsY1/OisvTL+mmijG5s=
DomainKey-Signature:a=rsa-sha1; q=dns; c=nofws;
  s=s1024; d=yahoo.com;
  h=X-YMail-OSG:Received:X-Rocket-MIMEInfo:X-Mailer:Message-ID:Date:From:Reply-T                                     o:Subject:To:MIME-Version:Content-Type;
  b=BdeSRT5A4EJAjuN+/uBd/UfKXBSnEkrbKJAUM5dqAuL2etpBNvfzSvVSTZhpmZZphOUYV1IZHIgd                                     9LGQultatgsmG1M3aylO2i83COwiOBJ66d3Bewm2sj5DXe8NdHJVgFeWNNpHd+OUANxKSqNYv35ImWp9                                     4QCVIGcQ2qDGvpA=;
X-YMail-OSG: DApyNhsVM1lxVCO1JCmETV2kVNYfEzvh83reZRdhMTYNi7y
 GWjDKDqogs9wsW7WclMZWPnbG59cIUi269j7dJ9WbCXoJ51aEUzZUItRDahG
 m6pqcal.gjOItcyT2EONCtEXLaCNa9dA5Gprq9yohkbBcH14UEERK2GYhsdy
 8F7a_rbJencez47o_Sv36zWmjjcYvOijXd3Ml2UATu7WHKZTlcbGdZfgM_Jh
 F.JZBAOFQsaBiB7FDw0Vy6L.2Ilq5Df_yvOx7OixpvXAa6HiZLgTXeDZMhCY
 rhV8IeXfcChg0DWGuDtLVpDZP5Fbno_BVIs1YBWTnfIVqWYqsntyn2PXGbZ9
 VUSaTJig.bj1zCEQuAYAbYBsGRdZYJq8R4G5lxcdOoftMl0x01i.wcp4mzIC
 w3f8OE7GMPBi6aR_ECHMuCN8wNxUXZp5hT3vvBkIrLH5zXi_XbjiJfHdlgjK
 hPlp0_xhv72t8P7bnnuF.KlFoP9oiTPEnkDFikQ_T102uXig-
Received: from [77.107.102.93] by web141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com via HTTP; Thu, 02                                      May 2013 03:41:54 PDT
X-Rocket-MIMEInfo: 002.001,aG9sYQEwAQEBAQ--
X-Mailer: YahooMailWebService/0.8.141.536
Message-ID: <1367491314.37724.YahooMailNeo@web141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com>
Date: Thu, 2 May 2013 03:41:54 -0700 (PDT)
From: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Reply-To: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Subject: test message from yahoo
To: "admin@freebsddomain.org" <admin@freebsddomain.org>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="1694620066-1113866978-1367491314=                                     :37724"

--1694620066-1113866978-1367491314=:37724
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

hola
--1694620066-1113866978-1367491314=:37724
Content-Type: text/html; charset=us-ascii

<html><body><div style="color:#000; background-color:#fff; font-family:tahoma, n                                     ew york, times, serif;font-size:12pt"><div>hola</div></div></body></html>
--1694620066-1113866978-1367491314=:37724--

From myaccount@yahoo.com Thu May  2 06:48:58 2013
Return-Path: <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Received: from nm23-vm0.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com (nm23-vm0.bullet.mail.bf1.yaho                                     o.com [98.139.212.191])
        by my.freebsddomain.org (8.14.6/8.14.5) with ESMTP id r42AmvN5063567
        for <admin@freebsddomain.org>; Thu, 2 May 2013 06:48:57 -0400 (EDT)
        (envelope-from myaccount@yahoo.com)
Received: from [98.139.212.148] by nm23.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02                                      May 2013 10:48:52 -0000
Received: from [98.139.212.243] by tm5.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02                                      May 2013 10:48:52 -0000
Received: from [127.0.0.1] by omp1052.mail.bf1.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 02 May 2013                                      10:48:52 -0000
X-Yahoo-Newman-Property: ymail-3
X-Yahoo-Newman-Id: 440611.13013.bm@omp1052.mail.bf1.yahoo.com
Received: (qmail 9046 invoked by uid 60001); 2 May 2013 10:48:52 -0000
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed; d=yahoo.com; s=s1024; t=13                                     67491732; bh=akzyTTwBjHKTkNKyZ5cGa4fcTLTgG6RLWIrsFrzBSfw=; h=X-YMail-OSG:Receive                                     d:X-Rocket-MIMEInfo:X-Mailer:Message-ID:Date:From:Reply-To:Subject:To:MIME-Versi                                     on:Content-Type; b=r/E/vqu0L3+XaD41X5aQGGpSu5m1gJO4pdW9hX/6M4fUMfJf292Uwsco1lt/v                                     hWvc/xoGMZIaR3+G4YZE/FUPWRuadG3rBmHGLRdqnAt1uhS50fOj4g8hoRnooxexZ+Ora5AXtw5/Ld4Z                                     2pZgBhsKZkkjKEdtrMy67EK0ToDoTY=
DomainKey-Signature:a=rsa-sha1; q=dns; c=nofws;
  s=s1024; d=yahoo.com;
  h=X-YMail-OSG:Received:X-Rocket-MIMEInfo:X-Mailer:Message-ID:Date:From:Reply-T                                     o:Subject:To:MIME-Version:Content-Type;
  b=q0KQwrvITlJdUzv+cUjJHbGQS/DAVB72UHZ4DoUC2PYE44pLnmKI/T2uGG3Wq04qmTSHMZkUKC90                                     Exi5THYjcZKNbeyMmKhNkIqEEK/HAEFJ0k8VY5l/84NGK/f7CX8vLMJEIZ/M1WIvtwwcUe1ux5MYcc0Z                                     x7DLk9h0GpiidMs=;
X-YMail-OSG: 7S3NYAAVM1mQ5NgmhTNYJxo9XtRWjei5Qm6.WMTZD37YHPW
 LvHcxprW0vUqDsKn7B363psE4gPguNs7FPkw3.giS9AFQDtfWQfYyg7p3g4h
 009gMZIeomq2sbpqV_Q66exF2JhJdtfXz3BLxA3sYw.FBaKDZixn44G69hSl
 7HIcqvK2Gvsp8537OVdO0hs40KIoCcup6WIGgVO1yo53Y98y5LhZ8fxgZROu
 JAfLChNQNhgyPk8rDT9YTcGOierVI8vEouO1CnhfK9at2XuW.b5vto0cum8n
 XzKZUUVs0Lpv.oggeD4n3mfbt3QStzLjxwpRKKfnBu0UigYA9Qi09Xf1Nemb
 o__IjA5NxlGHElNZjz.QxyiotnVc3Y4LrqVQzjmkjVTNnYE7ZrxZN4gSm_ck
 dv8378N4re7Hbc9TqHUtej5yPeVGfqRQB.XXR05NLsmq4C8VEMn0yC4J0L7R
 vV6PAvaVQ5K4bFNEJN8qwt_2UGSNTSBRK28M0fonOXS9Ry4Q-
Received: from [77.107.102.93] by web141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com via HTTP; Thu, 02                                      May 2013 03:48:52 PDT
X-Rocket-MIMEInfo: 002.001,aG9sYQEwAQEBAQ--
X-Mailer: YahooMailWebService/0.8.141.536
Message-ID: <1367491732.27696.YahooMailNeo@web141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com>
Date: Thu, 2 May 2013 03:48:52 -0700 (PDT)
From: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Reply-To: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
Subject: test message from yahoo
To: "admin@freebsddomain.org" <admin@freebsddomain.org>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="1694620066-671191201-1367491732=:                                     27696"

--1694620066-671191201-1367491732=:27696
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

hola
--1694620066-671191201-1367491732=:27696
Content-Type: text/html; charset=us-ascii

<html><body><div style="color:#000; background-color:#fff; font-family:tahoma, n                                     ew york, times, serif;font-size:12pt"><div>hola</div></div></body></html>
--1694620066-671191201-1367491732=:27696--
```
How are they mapping to root?


----------



## wblock@ (May 3, 2013)

Don't modify /etc/mail/access.  It is not necessary for this, and only adds another complication.

Aliases are created in /etc/mail/aliases.  They don't take effect until newaliases(1) is run.


----------



## c00kie (May 3, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Don't modify /etc/mail/access.  It is not necessary for this, and only adds another complication.
> 
> Aliases are created in /etc/mail/aliases.  They don't take effect until newaliases(1) is run.



I removed the line from /etc/mail/access. Moreover, it turns out I had a line in /etc/mail/aliases

```
# NETWORK OPERATIONS MAILBOX NAMES
abuse:	root
# noc:		root
security:	root
admin:		root
```

I commented out the 
	
	



```
admin: root
```
 line and it works. I can now send an email from Yahoo to my FreeBSD box (user: admin) joy! Sound advice from start to finish - I can't thank you enough. Thank you.


----------

